# 2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2 - The White Eagle



## ML MODS (Oct 15, 2016)

*2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2 - The White Eagle*






Hello All 

My name is Michal Lamtych and I am from Poland. I am more then happy that I get the chance from Thermaltake to be a part of this awesome event which is 2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2!

My project will be done around the Thermaltake Core X5 case I will reveal more details later by my build will be a little bit about my country colors and historical past 

So it is time to unveil some more details about my build. As I maintend before it will be focused on white and red color shema with some touches of other colors as well. The name of my project is The White Eagle which is all about my country National Emblem and the eagle within it as which has pretty interest history (legend).

My case of choice is Thermaltake Core X5 which will be modified by my to suit the color schema as well as the overall idea to expose White Eagle logo but there is a whole more which will be going on trust me 

Currently I am waiting for delivery of all parts so please stay tuned for more details. I hope you will enjoy it 

I really want to thank all the sponsors and partners which are:

Premium Partner:






Sponsors:









































Parts list of this build:

CASE: Thermaltake Core X5





CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K





Motherboard: ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII FORMULA





RAM: Avexir Red Tesla





Graphic Cards: 2x ASUS GeForce GTX 1070 STRIX in SLI





SSD: Colorfull M.2 SSD VSM100-2280





HDD: Seagate FireCuda 2TB





PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G RGB 1250W Titanium





Main LC Partes:

CPU block: Thermaltake Pacific W3 CPU Water Block





GPU blocks: Pacific V-GTX 10 Series Transparent (ASUS ROG)





Radiators: 2x Thermaltake Pacific R360 Radiator





Pump + Reservoir: Pacific PR22-D5 Silent Kit Reservoir/Pump Combo





Bunch of Thermaltake fittings Compression:





Fans: Riing 12 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 15, 2016)

Advertising for the sake of advertising is against the TOS of TPU. Thread has been edited and links have been removed to adhere to our guidelines.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forum-guidelines.197329/ For reference!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 15, 2016)

such huge images.


----------



## ML MODS (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry I imported wrong pictures now they are half of original size. Hope now it is better


----------



## ML MODS (Oct 19, 2016)

Let's make some small unboxing later this week. Shall we ?


----------



## ML MODS (Oct 23, 2016)

Lets unbox a little bit 

Asus Maximus VIII Formula:


























































































Asus SLI Bridge:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 23, 2016)

I never got my invitation


----------



## ML MODS (Oct 29, 2016)

Asus GeForce GTX 1070 ROG STRIX

P.S So gentlemen's in next update I will definitely put some more details and I will cover what I want to achieve in this build in some more details.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 29, 2016)

while I'm a fan of build logs. do we really need 8 pictures of your sli bridge and the box it came in? and 17 pictures of the motherboard?


----------



## ML MODS (Oct 29, 2016)

Ok no problem I will be more frugal with photos next time because I wont to make this thread more fun to watch for you guys


----------



## ML MODS (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Guys 
Ok it is time for some small update/information what my mod will be all about. As you all know I will be using TT Core x5 case for this build.
















The case will be modified in couple of ways. First of all the case will be flipped and it will be standing on the front where are the O/I post  The front will be modified  by adding the "feet" to make hole for air intake as well as for the additional lightning potions. In this part will be also mounted the PSU so I will take advantage of the original dust filter.

Next thing which I will made is the at the top let say "top cover" from a plexi. It will be playing a dual role. First of all it will cover all of the cables and form a coherent whole with the X5. Secondly it will contain illuminated Eagle logo with the project name in "3d" effect.

Here is an quick "sketch" to only show you what I am talking about 






What's more the next thing which I am going to do is to cut the whole where on the original top of the case were the ventilation area. I those holes I will make two custom rezerwuar which will be housing two types of fluids  I will also cut holes for the filports for easy filling the loops.

A lot of you were asking me why I need two X5 cases. So mainly for modding perseus because I need to get a lot of parts from the second case to make it work for my project for example double window panels, mounting brackets for dual 360 rads and much more 






It will be more and more modifications in future some planded an some which will appear in process of creation and I will definitely cover all of them here.

P.S Sorry for pore photos but I just get back from the long journey to my family house and I made the photos when it was dark.


----------



## ML MODS (Nov 5, 2016)

TT Core X5 disassembly 





















Patient ready for first cuts


----------



## ML MODS (Nov 8, 2016)

Project of cassette reservoir for the Thermaltake Core x5 you can also see upper where it will be fitted


----------



## ML MODS (Nov 11, 2016)

X5 Ready for new reserwoirs 











cassette reservoir on render


----------



## ML MODS (Nov 15, 2016)

Here is a project of the top case cover which fill be light up and cover all of the to I/O cables  It will be composed from this template:


----------



## ML MODS (Nov 21, 2016)

Thermaltake GPU waterblock for Asus GTX 1080/1070 Strix on place in all on its glory


----------



## ML MODS (Nov 24, 2016)

White Asus Maximus VIII Formula ? Why not


----------



## ML MODS (Nov 29, 2016)

Covers for X5 are ready


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Nov 30, 2016)

I actually love that you took so many photos! Even of that SLI bridge (maybe I am the odd one out)

Very very Nice!!! Love the build so far! WOW!


----------



## ML MODS (Dec 3, 2016)

I just finished with the cassette reservoirs unfortunately it is too late today for pictures  Stay tuned more pictures tomorrow! 
P.S Thank you very much @TRUELOVE95 !


----------



## ML MODS (Dec 4, 2016)

Here are pictures of finished two cassette reservoirs. They will be fitted on the front of the Core X5


----------



## ML MODS (Dec 7, 2016)

Some goodies from Avexir arrived


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Dec 9, 2016)

With all those pictures and shots I feel like I am actually there admiring the build quality of these parts with you.

Thank you for the pictures, you have a knack and skill for taking the items at multiple angles as if I am holding and looking at them right there! They are built really nicely, Great detail! and that is thick!


----------



## ML MODS (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you very much @TRUELOVE95 for such kind words  I really appreciate this!


----------



## ML MODS (Dec 11, 2016)

Sunday morning and White Eagle begins to take shape 
Asus Maximus VIII Formula white mod + Avexir Raiden Red Tesla + Intel i7-6700K + V-COLOR M.2 SSD (Thermaltake Edition  )


----------



## X828 (Dec 11, 2016)

Looking good so far ... Keep em coming.


----------



## ML MODS (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks mate


----------



## ML MODS (Dec 15, 2016)

White Eagle update 
Thermaltake Core x5 in white.


----------



## ML MODS (Dec 18, 2016)

Leak test custom reservoirs with Thermaltake fluids


----------



## ML MODS (Dec 24, 2016)

First of all merry christmas & happy new year to all of you 
Last parts are painted and they are dying, so after this I can start final assembly 
P.S Sorry but photos are made in garage


----------



## X828 (Dec 24, 2016)

*Garage ....
*
That would explain why the paint has a brown tint to it.   I assume it's supposed to be white.   

 Looks good, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## ML MODS (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes it is 100% white  , when it will be completely dry I will add better photos


----------



## ML MODS (Dec 27, 2016)

White Thermaltake Radiators with red fins, why not ?  + Riing 12 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition


----------



## ML MODS (Dec 31, 2016)

Final assembly process just begin 
P.S Sorry for not the best photos but I was taking them by my phone during the assembly process


----------



## ML MODS (Jan 2, 2017)

Graphics cards installed and connected + now you can see how the power supply will be installed


----------



## ML MODS (Jan 3, 2017)

This is a bracket they I am going to use to fit PSU in place  











In the meantime I am finishing the covers as well


----------



## ML MODS (Jan 5, 2017)

Here you can see how the PSU will be fitted inside the covers


----------



## ML MODS (Jan 5, 2017)

I just mounted the custom cassette reservoirs inside core X5, this is the part for which a lot of you probably was waiting


----------



## ML MODS (Jan 8, 2017)

So the project is coming to it's end. I just finished the hard tubing for both loops. No I need to just drill 4 more holes and adjust the color of cover to match the paint on the case and of course finish custom cabling  As you can see pumps are already sleeved


----------



## ML MODS (Jan 12, 2017)

Custom cable for Thermaltake PSU are ready and front panel cables are sleeved, please stay tuned for final photos on weekend


----------



## ML MODS (Jan 13, 2017)

Some small spy photos, WH near complete, just cover left to mount and some cable management


----------



## ML MODS (Jan 15, 2017)

The time has come. White Eagle project is come to it's end. I want to really really thanks Thermaltake Technology Inc for inviting me to such great competition which Thermaltake Casemod Invitational Season 2 really is! I also want to give huge thanks to all sponsors of this incredible event, without you it wouldn't be possible, thank you Newegg, Thermaltake Technology Inc, TteSPORTS, ASUS, ASUS Republic of Gamers, Avexir Memory Development Dialog, V-Color Technology Inc., Seagate, Intel, LUXA2
So here are the final photos of project White Eagle, please enjoy 
P.S Lot's of photos


----------



## ML MODS (Jan 20, 2017)

The 2016 CaseMOD Invitational Season 2 voting is starting today! I'd be honored if one of you finds it's worth and give me a voice
All you have to do is head over to Thermaltake forum and vote for who you think should win this season's CaseMOD Invitational for your chance to win one of the listed prizes!
Voting page: https://goo.gl/GkXHVY
Big thanks in advance


----------

